# Need Help - Looking for a Dog Kennel



## Linda.W (May 18, 2017)

Hello Everyone.

I'm so glad I found this forum and it is great to be here! So over the past few days I was lurking around and finally decided to register. Hopefully I can get some help here.

I have a genuine liking for dogs, ever since I was a child. I got my first one when I was 7 yeas old. Last year my beloved Beagle, her name was Leila, passed away. She was about 13 years old.

However, last week I came across a male Labrador. His name is Duke. He was rescued and finally put into an animal shelter. He is already about 3.5 to 4 years old. That's at least what they estimate. Here is a picture of him.









I fell for him and after I gave it some thought, I decided to take care of him. He is such a nice boy. Still a bit shy though. But, unless my old Beagle, I just can't leave him in the house. Sometimes he just freaks out. I know, I have to be patient.

I want to buy a proper dog kennel for him. So this week I did some research online and had a look at a few, well known trusted shopping sites as well as websites for classified adds. And there are so many dog kennels available. I just can't decide which one to pick.
Also I'm a bit on a budget. That's why I was thinking about buying a second hand one off a used for sale website.

So are there any peculiar brands or models you can recommend? What aspects are important if I want to buy one, especially for this type of dog. And if I want to buy a used one, are there some common pitfalls I have to avoid?

Any feedback is highly appreciated.

Linda.


----------



## Linda.W (May 18, 2017)

Some advice? Anybody??


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would suggest one of the large wire crates. You can check Amazon, even ebay and find some good deals. So many different brands and prices. Also, try looking at Drs. Foster and Smith. They usually have some good prices. 

I personally have have always been a little leary of buying second hand used crates, unless I know who they are coming from. You don't know what dogs were in it, if they were sick or not at any time (Like parvo, for example). But that's just me. The one I did borrow, came from a close friend. I know her and her dogs well. Otherwise I just can't do it. 

Congrats on on your new dog, and please keep us posted! Sorry it took a while to get a response, but this particular forum isn't the most active.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

When I bought one, after one of my pups broke his leg, I went for the largest I thought was good. I bought one where he could stretch out, laying on his side (my pups have long legs) and belly. I felt the recommended size was waaay too small.
If I was to buy a used crate, I would look that it was clean, that all the sides line up straight, solid (no bending or swaying when pushed on), no bent or gapping spaces, no rusty or worn areas, no smell to any of the parts, and has all the parts. The tray needs to lay flat, no warping or cracking, and fits securely in the crate. Once I get it home, the first thing I would do would be to wash it all down with bleach.


----------



## Linda.W (May 18, 2017)

Linda.W said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I'm so glad I found this forum and it is great to be here! So over the past few days I was lurking around and finally decided to register. Hopefully I can get some help here.
> 
> ...


I finally found a nice one. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Good! I'm glad you found one that works for you, and congrats on the dog!


----------

